# toy or scale racing ?



## irontail (Feb 6, 2005)

Is it R/C toy or is it scale racing we enjoy ? Let's hear from the masses.


----------



## chiefj48 (Feb 22, 2010)

irontail said:


> Is it R/C toy or is it scale racing we enjoy ? Let's hear from the masses.


I would rather be scale racing.....


----------



## irontail (Feb 6, 2005)

Personally, I see our R/C race car/truck investments the same as you chiefj.
The chassis set up requirements closely resemble a full size vehicle to perform. Proper tire selection for the track conditions. Weight
displacement and even aero affect performance. I see toy's as something else, perchaced at Wallmart or Radio Shack for example. :thumbsup:


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

irontail said:


> Personally, I see our R/C race car/truck investments the same as you chiefj.
> The chassis set up requirements closely resemble a full size vehicle to perform. Proper tire selection for the track conditions. Weight
> displacement and even aero affect performance. I see toy's as something else, purchased at Wallmart or Radio Shack for example. :thumbsup:


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## only oval (Jan 9, 2009)

Call it what you want, I just call it FUN


----------



## C43GO (Sep 26, 2007)

I agree with Irontail


----------



## Maddog23x (Dec 19, 2008)

*toy or scale*

:thumbsup::wave:its just a toy cant sit in it,cant even put it on my car trailor to show off lol (the hacker knows what im talkin bout) lol see ya sat night #23x toy sk coupe


----------



## irontail (Feb 6, 2005)

We are having too much fun Maddog...on and off the track. I call my garage a toy room. For some...their emotions while racing scale or toy R/C cars/trucks have resembled what I've seen at full size tracks. In that respect
we all need to remember it is just scale/toy racing. Hope to see you saturday.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

irontail said:


> We are having too much fun Maddog...on and off the track. I call my garage a toy room. For some...their emotions while racing scale or toy R/C cars/trucks have resembled what I've seen at full size tracks. In that respect
> we all need to remember it is just scale/toy racing. Hope to see you saturday.


Until you go to a National Event Race and everyone trying to get in the A-main. LOL!


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

irontail said:


> Personally, I see our R/C race car/truck investments the same as you chiefj.
> The chassis set up requirements closely resemble a full size vehicle to perform. Proper tire selection for the track conditions. Weight
> displacement and even aero affect performance. I see toy's as something else, perchaced at Wallmart or Radio Shack for example. :thumbsup:


x2!! Toys are for children. Racecars are for adults. these are definitely racecars. When you start worrying about things like roll center, weight transfer,weight bias,rotating mass, roll out,toe in/out,ackerman , bumpsteer,camber,caster,un-sprung weight, anti-squat, and downforce to squeek out a few thousands of a second per lap to have an upper hand against the competition,things are a little more serious than the term"toy" can convey.


----------



## irontail (Feb 6, 2005)

420 Tech R/C said:


> x2!! Toys are for children. Racecars are for adults. these are definitely racecars. When you start worrying about things like roll center, weight transfer,weight bias,rotating mass, roll out,toe in/out,ackerman , bumpsteer,camber,caster,un-sprung weight, anti-squat, and downforce to squeek out a few thousands of a second per lap to have an upper hand against the competition,things are a little more serious than the term"toy" can convey.


I believe you hit the nail on the head with this discription. So many factors
are involved to get it right. Thanks


----------



## tweakedt3 (Aug 12, 2004)

Its not toy or scale, but a sport.


----------



## Maddog23x (Dec 19, 2008)

I dont care what way you look at it, it's still a toy. You cant sit in it or get hurt physically. Big toys for Big boys. lol


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Full scale race cars are just toys unless you're earning a living as a pro racer. 

Which then leads to the realization that when scaled down......they're still toys.


----------



## tweakedt3 (Aug 12, 2004)

Not get hurt? Ankle injuries cornering, cars flynig off the track hitting people?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

tweakedt3 said:


> Not get hurt? Ankle injuries cornering, cars flynig off the track hitting people?


Ask my son how it feels to take an e-1/8 buggy to the ribs:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

Maddog23x said:


> I dont care what way you look at it, it's still a toy. You cant sit in it or get hurt physically. Big toys for Big boys. lol


EVER BEEN HIT IN THE ANKLE WHILE TURN MARSHALLING... IF NOT WAIT TILL IT HAPPENS TO YOU AND TELL ME IT DOESN'T HURT..

BOTTOM LINE ITS A SPORT AND THESE ARE NOT TOYS.. I HAVE MORE MONEY WRAPPED UP IN JUST ONE OF MY RACE CARS THAN SOME PEOPLE HAVE IN THERE REAL CARS..


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah they closely resemble full size cars, but those are our toys too, so I call 'em all toys!


----------



## Maddog23x (Dec 19, 2008)

been hit in the ankels many times, its still a toy boys lol never spent the night in the crash house so toy,toy,toy it is.


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

DOUGHBOY said:


> EVER BEEN HIT IN THE ANKLE WHILE TURN MARSHALLING... IF NOT WAIT TILL IT HAPPENS TO YOU AND TELL ME IT DOESN'T HURT..
> 
> BOTTOM LINE ITS A SPORT AND THESE ARE NOT TOYS.. I HAVE MORE MONEY WRAPPED UP IN JUST ONE OF MY RACE CARS THAN SOME PEOPLE HAVE IN THERE REAL CARS..


Taking this a little too seriously? I think so. I played sports in high school. Now that I work for a living, I need a hobby to relax me. That's what these cars do for me. If you're racing to earn a living, then it's a sport, but if you're in it for the love of the hobby, then they are toys..... glorious little toys! I won't argue that they're not expensive, but that doesn't make it not a toy. Motorcycles, jetskis, snowmobiles, atv's, dirtbikes, hotrods.....they're all expensive, and guess what........THEY'RE ALL TOYS! When you buy or build something to enjoy and have fun with, it's a toy. There's no difference between the feeling I get driving my cars and the feeling my kids get Christmas morning when they wake up and see all of the TOYS! Don't take rc too seriously, you may miss the point. Even the pros do it because they enjoy it.


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

steel sledge said:


> Taking this a little too seriously? I think so. I played sports in high school. Now that I work for a living, I need a hobby to relax me. That's what these cars do for me. If you're racing to earn a living, then it's a sport, but if you're in it for the love of the hobby, then they are toys..... glorious little toys! I won't argue that they're not expensive, but that doesn't make it not a toy. Motorcycles, jetskis, snowmobiles, atv's, dirtbikes, hotrods.....they're all expensive, and guess what........THEY'RE ALL TOYS! When you buy or build something to enjoy and have fun with, it's a toy. There's no difference between the feeling I get driving my cars and the feeling my kids get Christmas morning when they wake up and see all of the TOYS! Don't take rc too seriously, you may miss the point. Even the pros do it because they enjoy it.


YOU KNOW WHAT THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN RC CARS AND THE OTHER EXPENSIVE TOYS YOU MENTIONED Motorcycles, jetskis, snowmobiles, atv's, dirtbikes, hotrods. MOST PEOPLE DONT USE THEM IN COMPETITION IF THEY DO THEN THEY ARE INVOLVED IN A SPORT.. IF YOU USE YOUR THEORY BASEBALL BATS, FOOT BALLS, TENNIS RACQUETS, GOLF CLUBS AND EVERY OTHER THIS USED TO PLAY SPORTS ARE JUST TOYS...

NEXT TIME YOUR AT A BASEBALL GAME ASK YOU FAVORITE PLAYER TO SIGN YOUR TOY BAT AND IM SURE HE WILL PROBABLY WANT TO CRACK YOU IN THE HEAD WITH IT.. BECAUSE ITS NOT A TOY!!!

ONE OF THE MAIN REASONS I RACE RC CARS IS BECUASE I NEED THE COMPETITION IN MY LIFE SOME THING LIKE PLAYING FOOT BALL WHEN I WAS YOUNGER...

ALL IN ALL ITS JUST FOR FUN BUT ITS ALWAYS MORE FUN WHEN YOU WIN


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

Sounds like a mid-life crisis. Do you drive a 'vette too? My kids have baseball bats and footballs, and you know what? They were bought at a toy store....... because they're toys. Like I said, in my opinion if you're making money off of it, then it's not just a toy (same with a ball or bat), but when it's meant to have fun and relax with, then it's a toy. Settle the [email protected] down. Someone started this thread to get OPINIONS, not just your answer. There is no right answer here, it depends on the person. To me, they're toys.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

steel sledge said:


> There is no right answer here, it depends on the person. To me, they're toys.


That's exactly right. It depends on the individual and what they want out of the item.Take golf clubs for example.To some, a peice of recreational equipment.While to others who compete at a serious level, a tool of the trade.

I beleive there are 3 different groups of people into RC cars-

Some just want to run and have a great time doing it, and could care less about racing.

There are those that like the racing, but are more into it for the building and tinkering.

Then there are those that are into it strictly for the competition of racing, and could care less about the building and tinkering.

And none of them are wrong as long as they get what they want out of the item.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

A motorcycle is a toy? I guess if you sit on it and go vroom vroom it is but I have logged over 70000 miles in my lifetime and half was recreation and the other half was transportation. I think RC VEHICLES are a hobby, recreation, sport and very damn expensive toys.


----------



## fanoffun97 (Feb 2, 2009)

420 Tech R/C said:


> Then there are those that are into it strictly for the competition of racing, and could care less about the building and tinkering.
> .:thumbsup:


That's me :thumbsup::thumbsup:



420 Tech R/C said:


> Ask my son how it feels to take an e-1/8 buggy to the ribs:thumbsup:


I took an e-truggy, lets say it sucks... Never been in more pain then that, i've turned over karts


----------



## rcwolfee (May 17, 2003)

Toys... expensive toys, but still toys.


----------



## rcwolfee (May 17, 2003)

I have won some money with my toy cars, but it's still a toy.


----------



## FLYINGFINN#8 (Jan 12, 2007)

They must be toys..........if you hit someone, sometimes they cry like a baby......lol


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

irontail said:


> Is it R/C toy or is it scale racing we enjoy ? Let's hear from the masses.


Never heard it called toy racing or scale racing.
Usually just RC racing.


----------

